# Paul George Informs Pacers He Will Leave in 2018, Wants To Join Lakers



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

https://sports.yahoo.com/sources-pa...anchise-prefers-joining-lakers-191520531.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

low ball the shit out of them


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I wish all the stars learn from him, not leave for nothing (murder the original team).



> George plans to play out the 2017-18 season with Indiana, but wants to give the organization the chance to plan appropriately for its future – which George told the team won’t include him, league sources said.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Holy Shit. Woj with the Bomb. 

As much as I would want to hold on to every asset and not rush to trade for him, I wouldn't risk waiting, tbh. So much can happen in a year. I think if we can find a reasonable deal, we need to make it. 

Off the table: #2, Ingram, DLo. 

Likely to include: #28, 2020 first?

Take your pick of: JC, Randle, Nance, Zubac. 

Honestly, any two of those for me would be acceptable. Randle is going to be due for an extension next year, so maybe him. JC a decent player, but may have limited room to grow compared to the others. Seems like a lot when we have all the leverage, but I'd imagine they'd wait till the deadline instead of take some crappy deal now. 

My offer would be JC, #28, future first with heavy protections. 

Oh man, this off season may be more exciting than I thought.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This is what you need to show your love to PG:

Randle and Clarkson for PG

Dump Mozgov and Deng right away!! Call Westbrook and Cousins right now!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Clippers can steal George from Lakers within two weeks.

2023 pick/2025 pick/ Blake Griffin for PG, Lance Stephenson and Young.

Lance has signed 4 yrs contracts with Pacers?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fuck that shit. We have the leverage. Lowball that shit out if them. Offer JC, Nance, Deng and 28. Take it or GTFO.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Someone on twitter made a great point. The Pacers can't really afford to wait till the deadline. Their 2018 pick gets worst the longer they keep PG on the roster. Trade him now and it likely becomes a lottery pick. Wait till deadline and risk it ending up in the 20s.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Clearly Larry Bird found this information out and promptly stepped down.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Fuck that shit. We have the leverage. Lowball that shit out if them. Offer JC, Nance, Deng and 28. Take it or GTFO.


I understand the Lakers shloud/will lowball the Pacers if the news are true, but why would the Pacers accept any package that doesn't include, say, Randle?

Guys like JC, Nance and Deng aren't very usefull for a team that goes into rebuilding, no?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> I understand the Lakers shloud/will lowball the Pacers if the news are true, but why would the Pacers accept any package that doesn't include, say, Randle?
> 
> Guys like JC, Nance and Deng aren't very usefull for a team that goes into rebuilding, no?


depends on what else they're being offered - Boston might be able to put something better together and be in a position to compete now and then hope that's enough to keep PG past next summer but that's a huge risk for them

right now we're talking about a game of blind man's bluff and the Lakers can see their own card as well as the Pacer's card - I'm just hoping Pelinka is an Ari Gold type agent


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> I understand the Lakers shloud/will lowball the Pacers if the news are true, but why would the Pacers accept any package that doesn't include, say, Randle?
> 
> Guys like JC, Nance and Deng aren't very usefull for a team that goes into rebuilding, no?


Because I'm a greedy son of a bitch lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

IMO I really do NOT want to trade for him right now. 

1. He already stated he wants to be a Laker
2. If we wait until next off-season we get him for "free"
3. We played the rental game with Dwight and that bit us in the ass
4. There are other top tier FA coming out next summer. He is not the only option for a top player.
5. Yes he is good....Is he any better than a prime Carmelo??..Maybe? Him being a Laker doesnt guarantee jack squat.

That said I would understandable if the Lakers traded for him for next to crap in return.

PG for JC+ 28th pick+ Mosgov (maybe Deng)
Anything else and I want us to wait for next off-season


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

First off, they're not taking back bad contracts. They would seriously take a first round pick and the cap space then be stuck with a Mosgov or Deng contract. 

Second, the only reason I consider adding Randle is because he will be due for an extension and will be expensive to keep next year. I'm iffy about it, but in the end would probably do it if that's what made it happen. Doesn't sound like our FO agrees, which is probably a good thing. 

Last, my biggest fear isn't that he gets traded to somewhere he likes his new team. My bigger fear is that he makes an All-NBA team next year and the team could offer a "super max." It's nice that PG says he wants to come. Maybe he passes up $20, $30 million. Does he pass up $60-70 mil? 

Anyway, I like the way this is going. No rush from our FO. I don't mind playing the waiting game. Would rather not get him at all than to take any major steps back to get him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Soooo...bird rights...if we trade for him now it allows us to sign another max next offseason. Forgot about that

...and if your in the "Lebron is coming to a LA team" having PG already there sure helps


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Uncle Drew said:


> Last, my biggest fear isn't that he gets traded to somewhere he likes his new team. My bigger fear is that he makes an All-NBA team next year and the team could offer a "super max." It's nice that PG says he wants to come. Maybe he passes up $20, $30 million. Does he pass up $60-70 mil?


Part 1 of your biggest fear is completely legitimate. That's really the only hope any other team has. The Cavs would be hoping to add MVPG and convince him to stay in their winning organization to compete for championships.

Part 2 of your fear is nonexistent. Indiana is the only team in the league that can offer him the "super max" even if he wins MVP next year. No other team that he goes to is eligible to offer him that contract.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

doesn't seem like the Cavs have much to offer - no picks to speak of, and Love for PG is a joke, 'so hey do you want to be Minnesota from 3 years ago? no? why not? hello? _hello_!?'

Boston on the other hand...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Do it Boston, I dare you....trade all your picks/tradeable players for a future Laker who wont get you past the Cavs (maybe) and the Warriors (certainly).

Get fucked


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im starting to believe PG will be on the Lakers by the end of draft night....hell maybe by the end of today


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

LeBron to Lakers 30% (more talents than Cavs?)

LeBron to Clippers 3% (star power + cap space?)

For Clippers both star power and cap space are absolutely required


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Pacers want Ingram or #2 .

Lakers are willing to give up whatever they want except Ingram and #2 .


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If that's the case, pass.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If that's the case, pass.


correct, GTFOH w that shit Pritchard


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers have no leverage. They're not getting Ingram or the 2nd pick and they'll like it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> According to Stein and Shelburne, the Lakers are reluctant to part with either the No. 2 overall selection in the 2017 draft or last year's No. 2 pick, Brandon Ingram, leaving the two teams at an impasse.
> 
> L.A. has a few other younger players—D'Angelo Russell, Jordan Clarkson and Julius Randle—it may feel more comfortable losing in pursuit of George. Russell and Randle in particular would help the inevitable rebuild the Pacers will have on their hands when they lose George either through trade or free agency.
> 
> USA Today's Sam Amick reported Russell may be off the table as well, though:


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ssed-by-lakers-pacers-ahead-of-2017-nba-draft


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

JC, 28 and one of either Nance OR Randle. Take it or leave it. Only because PG is essentially a PF and it would be tough to find minutes for Randle AND Nance at the 4 spot with PG here.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> JC, 28 and one of either Nance OR Randle. Take it or leave it. Only because PG is essentially a PF and it would be tough to find minutes for Randle AND Nance at the 4 spot with PG here.


It has to be Russell and Randle. Russell is expendable if you draft Ball. Randle has little value. You can build around Ingram, Ball and PG.

Pacers want Magic Johnson to take out these in the deal:
Timofey Mozgov and Luol Deng contracts are a mess and Jordan Clarkson had an awful year on an awful team in the first year of a four-year $50 million contract.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

How about this trade?

Lakers get George, Kris Dunn

Wolves get #2 , #2 7, #2 8, Randle

Pacers #7 , Clarkson

And then, you can trade Kris Dunn and Deng to Nets for an expiring contract again.

After all of these, you can sign free agents in June 30 midnight.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

will you shut the fuck up?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> will you shut the fuck up?



You're the only one who gets upset at BS' posts.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm not even upset, he's just retarded but I guess that's what this site has left to offer is just him posting a litany of stupid shit - if it weren't for that there'd be no posting at all


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

e-monk said:


> I'm not even upset, he's just retarded


YOU JUST GOT BS'ED!!! :hibbert:

hakunamatata


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

BS is a fucking LEGEND!!


----------

